# Ryzen 7 2700x voltage



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

msi Gaming M7 AC default settings and my 2700x is at 1.45 v in bios ?
Still learning all the settings, does anyone know what’s going on here ?
Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Update your board bios if not done, set your voltage manually, back it off.


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

Ca


eidairaman1 said:


> Update your board bios if not done, set your voltage manually, back it off.


Cant find default voltages for 2700x


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2018)

GirlyMan said:


> Ca
> 
> Cant find default voltages for 2700x



Try 1.35/1.36 vcore


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Try 1.35/1.36 vcore


Ok, will check for bios update... really sad to see this garbage on a new board definitely taking this back for the Asus


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2018)

GirlyMan said:


> Ok, will check for bios update... really sad to see this garbage on a new board definitely taking this back for the Asus



Yeah ga had a bugged bios that would smoke cpus


----------



## m&m's (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's normal and it's just XFR doing it's magic.

Go to your BIOS and open "Hardware Monitor", you'll see something like this:






What is your CPU voltage bottom left?


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

m&m's said:


> I'm pretty sure it's normal and it's just XFR doing it's magic.
> 
> Go to your BIOS and open "Hardware Monitor", you'll see something like this:
> 
> ...


1.448 cpu Core
1.042 pm 1p05

Here’s a pic, this is just after resetting CMOS and loading defaults


----------



## m&m's (Apr 21, 2018)

First gen ryzen can get up to 1.6v on auto/XFR, so I don't find it abnormal it hits 1.45v.

I looked around the web and there are multiple reviews of this board with a 2700X and the BIOS always seem to report between 1.4v to 1.45v.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_x470_gaming_m7_ac_review,6.html
https://lanoc.org/review/motherboards/7756-msi-x470-gaming-m7-ac?showall=&start=3
https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_x470_gaming_m7_ac_review,6.html

If you don't feel like it's safe you can, as you said, exchange it.


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

m&m's said:


> First gen ryzen can get up to 1.6v on auto/XFR, so I don't find it abnormal it hits 1.45v.
> 
> I looked around the web and there are multiple reviews of this board with a 2700X and the BIOS always seem to report between 1.4v to 1.45v.
> 
> ...


Well if that’s just how the 2700x wants to run I don’t care but 1.45v at idle in OS and bios doesn’t seem right to me but I’m new to AMD.
Appreciate your help M&M


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 21, 2018)

This seems to be the pattern. The review I read showed 1.395v at stock. They went retard for those extra 150MHz. I'd disable XFR and go for manual OC.


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

Strange voltages are looking normal in Windows now and around 1.2 full load with prime95


----------



## m&m's (Apr 21, 2018)

Yeah I'm pretty sure it's normal behaviour but to make sure I'll tag @Johan45 and @Psychoholic because they have the exact same board and CPU as you do.
Not sure if they'll answer but I can always try. 
Does it seem normal to you guys?


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

Guessing it’s does this to get those single core jumps to 4.35.
Everything was fine after all, just got spooked not wanting to fry my new rig 
Thanks all for the help



m&m's said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure it's normal behaviour but to make sure I'll tag @Johan45 and @Psychoholic because they have the exact same board and CPU as you do.
> Not sure if they'll answer but I can always try.
> Does it seem normal to you guys?


Thanks


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 21, 2018)

GirlyMan said:


> Guessing it’s does this to get those single core jumps to 4.35.
> Everything was fine after all, just got spooked not wanting to fry my new rig
> Thanks all for the help
> 
> ...


Yes it is from my experiences with Ryzen and Ryzen+, you nailed it right on the head the CPU will require those higher voltages at stock to reach maximum boost. As long as it's displaying what you would consider normal voltages under load in OS then you're all good. Just curious what BIOS did you flash to? I'm using 116


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 21, 2018)

Johan45 said:


> Yes it is from my experiences with Ryzen and Ryzen+, you nailed it right on the head the CPU will require those higher voltages at stock to reach maximum boost. As long as it's displaying what you would consider normal voltages under load in OS then you're all good. Just curious what BIOS did you flash to? I'm using 116



The current Bios on the MSI website (came pre-installed although it does read differently in the Bios itself) but im not sure im going to keep this board, overpriced for the components and i dont know about this "Killer" Gigabit

Curious, what speeds others are getting after googling "speed test" Ookla, its not even working for me atm.


----------



## purecain (Apr 21, 2018)

wow the stock voltages are crazy... I'm used to the 1800x... I'm hitting 1.5v in the bios??... i havnt tried overclocking through the power states yet though.
if that's still even possible.. i hope so... because that's my next job... 

i set the cpu's initial oc using power states one and two. the first to 4.15Ghz@4.065v and the second to 4Ghz@ a respectable 3.5v... and the system is very quick... I'm going to have fun with this. my ram is at 3333mhz...


----------



## Xuper (Apr 21, 2018)

I disabled XFR on my ryzen 1600x and set Manual OC to 3950Mhz at 1.325v, works like charm but XFR2 is awesome.much better than before.


----------



## evernessince (Apr 22, 2018)

GirlyMan said:


> Well if that’s just how the 2700x wants to run I don’t care but 1.45v at idle in OS and bios doesn’t seem right to me but I’m new to AMD.
> Appreciate your help M&M



XFR only runs the CPU at 1.45v for fractions of a second.  If you are getting voltage stuck at 1.45v something is wrong.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

purecain said:


> wow the stock voltages are crazy... I'm used to the 1800x... I'm hitting 1.5v in the bios??... i havnt tried overclocking through the power states yet though.
> if that's still even possible.. i hope so... because that's my next job...
> 
> i set the cpu's initial oc using power states one and two. the first to 4.15Ghz@4.065v and the second to 4Ghz@ a respectable 3.5v... and the system is very quick... I'm going to have fun with this. my ram is at 3333mhz...



AMD Vcore voltage averages from Socket A-now have been 1.5. They can handle it. Im unsure abou K6 1-3 CPUs, never dived into the bios for 1.


----------



## purecain (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm down @0.735v - 1.439 v
clocks seem to jump around at idle... its going to take a few days for me to get to grips with this chips behavior...


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 22, 2018)

The Ryzen Balanced power plan limits the lowest clock. It's something I change so my 1200 can go as low as 1550MHz.


----------



## evernessince (Apr 23, 2018)

purecain said:


> I'm down @0.735v - 1.439 v
> clocks seem to jump around at idle... its going to take a few days for me to get to grips with this chips behavior...



That's pretty normal.  AMD said XFR can change the voltage and clocks thousands of times a second.  The CPU adjusts according to load, temps, stability, ect.  XFR2 is very good all around.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2018)

purecain said:


> I'm down @0.735v - 1.439 v
> clocks seem to jump around at idle... its going to take a few days for me to get to grips with this chips behavior...



Just like gpus, performance on demand, power savings.


----------



## GirlyMan (Apr 29, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> The Ryzen Balanced power plan limits the lowest clock. It's something I change so my 1200 can go as low as 1550MHz.


Are you talking about the power plan within windows? 
I’ve read things hinting this setting helps make the most of the senseMi stuff but I’ve not looked into it much yet.
Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 29, 2018)

If you go to the advanced settings of the Ryzen power plan, min state is set at 90% instead of the usual 5%.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2018)

m&m's said:


> First gen ryzen can get up to 1.6v on auto/XFR, so I don't find it abnormal it hits 1.45v.


Agreed. Many of the first gen Ryzen CPU's I've built into systems had default voltages in the 1.35 to 1.4 range. Haven't built a Ryzen2 system yet but am looking forward to it. 
@GirlyMan I wouldn't worry to much unless that CPU is also producing a ton of heat(above 55C@idle).


----------

